# New Addition



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ohhhh....she's so cute.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww

She's adorable! Umm...... guess she doesn't have *puppy breath* though. 

Can I have her?


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a miracle! And the Mom is gorgeous! Keep posting pics of them. Congratulations!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

oh my that is a different looking Golden. lol

She is a beauty. It is amazing the different stages the offspring are born. Horses can walk within hours, but puppies take weeks before they can walk. Simply amazing.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

What a beautiful picture!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful Picture...Mom looks so proud...


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

So cute! I love seeing how animals "mother" their young. It's amazing! Mom and baby are beautiful, congrats


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Are we having a baby shower??... that is really neat.. congrats..


----------



## LuvOllie (Jan 5, 2006)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

greg bell said:


> Are we having a baby shower??... that is really neat.. congrats..


Sounds great, i'll bring the hay


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Beautiful mom and baby!! Any plans for this little girl?


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

You should name her "Star" seeing as she has one on her forehead. That and the fact that she has definately made it big with all of us.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Well we were thinking of Star because of that. The story behind her mom is that she is a rescue horse. She had been neglected and then for kicks the owner had poured gasoline on her and lit a match. She was a mess for a while and it took quite some time to get her back to her friendly self. I have had mom now for almost three years and I love her to death. But Star is a good name for her little one. Mom's name is MollyMagee. We renamed her from ******. It just didnt fit. I think she likes the name anyway. She loves it at my place and she also loves peppermints. You cannot go see her without having a peppermint in your pocket.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> Beautiful mom and baby!! Any plans for this little girl?


This little one is just going to enjoy life. She will be used to ride when she is older and just have fun. She and her mom are very much entitled. I will also use her for some kids to come and ride her. I do work with the local charities suck as Make a Wish and Camp Good Days. Lots of times, they call and ask if they can bring some kids out to ride. We have five out there at our place in the country. They are all rescue horses. They are very gentle which is surprising considering what they went through.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im sure alot of the kids would love to come out and see the baby!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Im sure alot of the kids would love to come out and see the baby!



Yes, I think your right. I am sending out birth announcements to the charities so they can make arrangements to bring the kids out to see her. They will love it. Whenever I get a new critter, I always send an announcement along to them. They seem to get a big kick out of it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Heres a thought....Maybe the kids could help you pick out a name... They would be thrilled !!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Heres a thought....Maybe the kids could help you pick out a name... They would be thrilled !!!


Hey!! Thats a great idea. And then as a winner, they can come out and have their photo taken with her. And I can make a big enlargement for them and matte it and frame it for them. And then I can also allow them to come any time they would like as long as someone is here. Great idea Mary. I like it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How beautiful...and for sure we need more pictures. What a sad story for that beautiful mom. I am so happy for her to have found a wonderful, loving home.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

3 goldens said:


> How beautiful...and for sure we need more pictures. What a sad story for that beautiful mom. I am so happy for her to have found a wonderful, loving home.


Oh fear not!! I am going to take many photos. I am going to do weekly photos so that everyone can watch her growth process. She is just a delight. Mom is precious. She gives amazing love after all she has been through. But dont ever go to her stall without peppermints in your pocket or she may not be a happy camper  Molly just is a delight now. We sat with her day and night when she first went to the animal hospital. The first five days were critical. We thought she might not make it. But I think she found all the love around her and found the will to survive. I promised her if she made it, that she would fine alot of love at my place and not ever have to worry about anyone ever hurting her again. I guess she heard me.


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

The story about the horse and the gasoline upset me very much. Unbelieveble how low people can get!
And then comes someone who gives this poor thing home and shelter, and an chance to get offspring: It is not only the retriever who is made of gold on that farm....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

kowey said:


> The story about the horse and the gasoline upset me very much. Unbelieveble how low people can get!
> And then comes someone who gives this poor thing home and shelter, and an chance to get offspring: It is not only the retriever who is made of gold on that farm....



Thank you so much for those kind words. I get so upset when I see stuff like that happen. I love when they catch the guys who do these things. New York's animal abuse laws are getting much stricter. But until they make the punishment fit the crime, I will not be happy. I would love to pour gasoline on the guy and throw a match on him for two minutes and see how he feels. Im sorry, I know that is mean; but you know he can defend himself and the horse cant. It just drives me nuts. But thank you again for those kind words.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Just pouring gasoline on him & setting him on fire isn't enough. I would first cut him all over his body with tiny little razer cuts. Then I would set him on fire and cut off all his fingers and toes, one by one. I would probably end up in jail for life but every minute would be worth it to make that guy suffer.


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Donna - you are truly an inspiration to us all.

Can I come live at your house? Sounds like it's a wonderful place to be.

Thank you for your HUGE heart and willing spirit. :smooch:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh how gorgeous!


----------



## pirahna (Jan 22, 2006)

Congratulations, she is beautiful. I wish we had room for horses.


----------

